# LED Size?



## DCRomero253 (Sep 17, 2014)

What would be a good size led light for a 2x4x4 grow tent for veg and flower. 300watt? 180watt UFO? Or 2x 180watt ufo? Just looking for ideas from other led growers


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 17, 2014)

LED`s rock. Have used them for 5 grows, on # 6. Use 2 Advanced Diamond Series 300`s in my grow room. Room is 7'x7'x7' inside. Use back half for growing, so I`m lighting about 6.5'x3' area. Very happy with the results. Do think using 2 smaller LED`s are more useful then 1 larger one. Go to the Advanced LED site. There is a good deal of info there to answer your question better then I can.


----------



## DCRomero253 (Sep 17, 2014)

Okay I'll check more info the better. The plan was to get two 180w UFO. I've heard that led doesn't do as well in flower but that could be that they just went to cheap and got 1w diodes. Will 3w diodes keep flowering prime? I also have 2x 55watt and 1x 42watt 2700k cfls I could add to help with flowering so I'm not really worried about that but still curious


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Sep 18, 2014)

def go 3watt if you wanna go the LED route....


----------



## Locked (Sep 18, 2014)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> def go 3watt if you wanna go the LED route....



:yeahthat:

I would not get anything other than 3 watt. 

I have two units. One of them is this one>>>http://www.topledgrowlight.com/reflector-led-grow-light-144x3w.html#.VBs5pZOebd8

Works well for Veg and Flower as it has two separate switched for those two functions.   My only worry on any good fixture is how long will the internal parts hold up?  Having to ditch a whole panel because of one thing burning out would suck. Jmo


----------

